# My Personal Best Landscape Shots - Advice/Critizism accecpted



## Synomis192 (Apr 1, 2013)

So for the Easter weekend. My parents and I decided to take a trip to Palm Springs. We rode this Sky Tram that took us to a place called Desert Trails (?) I was pretty sick so I wasn't completely in. I didn't look at my camera's screen after I took my shoots becuase I was out of it. So when I got home, I opened the photos in Lightroom and with a little color adjustment, turns out to be my personal favorite photos.

I don't know how to link Flickr photos to CR, so I'm just going to post a link to my Flickr account 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/synomis/sets/72157633145608770/

Please let me know what you guys think I should do. I left all the EXIF data so you guys can see how I was shooting.

I used lightroom to adjust contrast, colors, and noise.


----------



## Synomis192 (Apr 1, 2013)

Also, I printed out of these photos on a 16x20 board from my work (Walgreens) and it looks way better than I expected. I forgot that DSLRs are meant for large printing. I think I shall cover my wall in 16x20s of my favorite pictures


----------



## jcns (Apr 1, 2013)

why f8? Could use f5.6
why ISO 200? using f5.6, you can use iso100
light is a bit on the harsh side, due to time of day and altitude (guessing). Consider a circular polarizer or a variable nd filter or ideally own both.


----------



## Synomis192 (Apr 2, 2013)

jcns said:


> why f8? Could use f5.6
> why ISO 200? using f5.6, you can use iso100
> light is a bit on the harsh side, due to time of day and altitude (guessing). Consider a circular polarizer or a variable nd filter or ideally own both.



I wasn't using my Canon 17-40mm because my friends were filming with it. My Tamron 17-35mm is sharp @ f/8.0
I didn't realize that I was shooting ISO 200 until I got home. I don't use auto ISO and that could have been my downfall.
Yeah, It was about 5:00pm and the sun was beating down really heavily. That's one thing I did forget to bring, my circular polorizer. I don't have a VND filter. Got any suggestions?


----------



## LOALTD (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree about the harsh lighting. I really think one of the keys to good landscape photography is good light (yeah I know, this applies to *all* photography), wait till the “golden hours” and hike(ride?) out in the dark


----------



## Synomis192 (Apr 2, 2013)

LOALTD said:


> I agree about the harsh lighting. I really think one of the keys to good landscape photography is good light (yeah I know, this applies to *all* photography), wait till the “golden hours” and hike(ride?) out in the dark



I wish, we waited just a couple more hours. That sun was just relenting on that day though. 
The wind was awesome on the other hand.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Apr 2, 2013)

jcns said:


> why f8? Could use f5.6
> why ISO 200? using f5.6, you can use iso100
> light is a bit on the harsh side, due to time of day and altitude (guessing). Consider a circular polarizer or a variable nd filter or ideally own both.



Why not use f/8? I shoot a lot of landscapes and rarely use a larger aperture than f/8 - am usually between f/8 and f/16. 

You have to be careful which VND you use as many of them leave colour casts. yes these can be removed, but you will remove not just the cast, but also other colours at the same time.


----------



## jcns (Apr 2, 2013)

itsnotmeyouknow said:


> jcns said:
> 
> 
> > why f8? Could use f5.6
> ...



using wider aperture(as long as it is sharp enough), you can speed up the shutter and minimize blur due to winds blowing trees around as an example.


----------

